# Borneo Black!



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 2, 2012)

Just ordered a Borneo Black sling (thanks, Chris!) and have been looking all over for care information. I used the search tool here and searched online. I wasn't able to find anything concrete or detailed about their disposition or humidity levels.

Anyone have any personal experiences or other information? Anything would be appreciated! :biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 2, 2012)

kyahalhai21311 said:


> Just ordered a Borneo Black sling (thanks, Chris!) and have been looking all over for care information. I used the search tool here and searched online. I wasn't able to find anything concrete or detailed about their disposition or humidity levels.
> 
> Anyone have any personal experiences or other information? Anything would be appreciated! :biggrin:


Why not just ask Chris? 

Lazy link.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, the thought occurred to me the second I posted here.  I guess a broader idea of what they're like could always be helpful! Or anything other people have done to make their BB's happy.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 3, 2012)

awesome read... i didnt know for sure if they were sexually dimorphic like the violaceopes .. now i do.. does anybody know at what size they start showing the males start turning brown


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Apr 3, 2012)

grayzone said:


> awesome read... i didnt know for sure if they were sexually dimorphic like the violaceopes .. now i do.. does anybody know at what size they start showing the males start turning brown


Mine just molted last week to around 1 1/2". This is the first molt that the stripes on the abdomen have shown up & the palps & front legs are already darker than the rest. My guess is that it is female but I should definitely know more after another molt. From my understanding, the females start off this way & gradually get darker with each molt while the males seem to get lighter. Lopez has some great pics of the sexual diamorphism over on the current last page of the Genus Lampropelma picture thread. Maybe he can chime in on how big those specimens where when the pics where taken.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 3, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Why not just ask Chris?
> 
> Lazy link.


hahah also, that was the one site i found with anything relating to their care!

and i think the dimorphism is interesting, seeing a female turn black slowly would be pretty awesome!


----------



## Lopez (Apr 3, 2012)

These specimens are approx 8cm legspan and you can see the differences beginning to show:

Male






Male






Female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (Apr 3, 2012)

wow. thanks for those pics lopez..  i really like these guys... out of these or the violaceopes which would you recommend as an introductory to the genera


----------



## Lopez (Apr 3, 2012)

Very different spiders considering they are allegedly from the same genus..... both have their own qualities. On balance I think I "prefer" the Borneo Blacks, but an adult female L.violaceopes is really a sight to behold!

Get some of each, they are cheap enough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks for the pics, lopez! they're such a great-looking T, i'm looking forward to getting mine soon. how skittish/aggressive are the Borneos?


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 3, 2012)

In my experience, Borneo Blacks are very reclusive (like every Lampropelma I've had) and very defensive. If disturbed, my 3" girl will not hesitate to throw threat poses and start slapping the ground. One of my favorite species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 3, 2012)

I've actually noticed some of my adult females to be very docile acting...This does not mean I handle them tho hehe!They definitely have the potential to be very defense when threatened.I find this behavior is more common in smaller individuals and especially in adult males!
-Chris


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 3, 2012)

syndicate said:


> I've actually noticed some of my adult females to be very docile acting...This does not mean I handle them tho hehe!They definitely have the potential to be very defense when threatened.I find this behavior is more common in smaller individuals and especially in adult males!
> -Chris


That's very interesting. Have you noticed this in any other species? For the most part, at least in my experience, it seems like increased size also results in more defensive behavior. My juvie Borneo Black giving me threat poses surprised me a bit, given her size. I'll have to see if she calms down as she ages.


----------



## kingstubb (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a 4'' female. She loved to burrow. I had a hollow tree log background. The log was a good 7'' and she still burrowed another 4'' down. I only saw her very late at night. Nevy aggresive more, more prone to run away.


----------



## LV-426 (Apr 3, 2012)

I own all 3 (borneo black, nigerrimum, and violaceops). I like them all but I like nigerrimum the most.


----------



## Bosing (Apr 4, 2012)

I have reared this wonderful specie from sling to mom stage.  Both my females grew up not giving me any problems and difficulties.  They also don't run fast like the pokies, and both didn't ever give the threat pose.  They would be coached onto my hand and be transferred as if they are cooperating. 

Well I guess I got lucky on these two.  

Here's one of them.


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 4, 2012)

wow, she is a beauty!


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's a picture of my recently molted Borneo Black. After seeing it last night when I took the picture I would say that it is easily in the 2" range. Judging by the colors & comparing them to the pictures that Lopez posted, I'm guessing it to be a female. Maybe someone else could share their thoughts?


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like it could be but best to check by molt.  If you can get the exo, they're easy to sex at that size, if you have a scope


----------



## Lopez (Apr 7, 2012)

Lopez said:


> Female


This one is now a confirmed female, moulted today 

Now watch it die on me!


----------



## advan (Apr 7, 2012)

Lopez said:


> This one is now a confirmed female, moulted today
> 
> Now watch it die on me!


I hope not! She's gorgeous!


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 7, 2012)

she has gorgeous coloring!  i hope mine is female and looks like that. even the males have awesome color though.


----------



## maxfightmaster (Apr 7, 2012)

she is really pretty! just reading this thread makes me want to add one to my collection. the addiction continues...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 8, 2012)

hahah for real. the minute i saw a picture of one, i bought one. i didn't even try to act like i had self control.


----------



## ninoybanez (Apr 9, 2012)

*Recommending Jon Sosiak's mythbuster video on Lampropelmas*

Try this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjgHrfZ8RCM&list=PLD3DC46229486A7D6&index=33&feature=plpp_video


I'm from the Philippines. I own two L. sp. borneo black and they're extremely cool to watch when they feed! They're almost 2 inches now.These arboreals tend to burrow a lot as slings and they do tend to hide a lot too! Also, they're extremely fast. Keeping them in temperature ranges 25-31C during the day, down to 22-24C at night. For humidity, I keep at least 1/3 of substrate moist. Feeding 1x/week crushed crickets or roach juvies and hatchlings. 

Congrats on owning such enjoyable species!


----------



## Ilovepredators (May 25, 2014)

I know im two years behind on this post but im thinking of getting the borneo black and the Nigerrimum.  Why do you like the Nigerrimum the most?

---------- Post added 05-25-2014 at 02:56 AM ----------

I'm fairly new to Arachnoboards, I just posted this on the main thread, I ment to reply to your post.  So why do you favor the Nigerrimum over the borneo blacks and the singapore blues?


----------



## Pociemon (May 25, 2014)

syndicate said:


> I've actually noticed some of my adult females to be very docile acting...This does not mean I handle them tho hehe!They definitely have the potential to be very defense when threatened.I find this behavior is more common in smaller individuals and especially in adult males!
> -Chris


I keep and breed their cousins lampropelma nigerrimmum, they are by far my worst tempered T´s, and i keep all the worst asian T´s. Haplopelma are sweethearts compared to them;-). Nigerrimmum will very fast go into threat posture and just stay there and fight. This behaviour starts as soon as juvie stage.  I am surprised to hear that borneo black is relatively calm! But good for you, much more easy to work with;-).

Grayzone:
With lampropelma nigerrimmum you can see gender at 5. molt, females have more dark legs, easy to see when you just put some ligt on them when you open the lid. Males become brown too, i think it is the same with violaceopes and borneo black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 25, 2014)

Pociemon said:


> I keep and breed their cousins lampropelma nigerrimmum, they are by far my worst tempered T´s, and i keep all the worst asian T´s. Haplopelma are sweethearts compared to them;-). Nigerrimmum will very fast go into threat posture and just stay there and fight. This behaviour starts as soon as juvie stage.  I am surprised to hear that borneo black is relatively calm! But good for you, much more easy to work with.


I have violaceopes and Borneo Black, both are secretive and well-behaved, although I've had an occasional violaceopes run laps on the sides of it's cage when they panic.  If nigerrimmum are defensive & confrontational, it would quite different that what I've experienced with my two species.  You've got me wanting a nigerrimmum now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lopez (May 25, 2014)

nigerrimum are very arsey compared to the Borneo Black. Far more unpredictable and defensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pociemon (May 25, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I have violaceopes and Borneo Black, both are secretive and well-behaved, although I've had an occasional violaceopes run laps on the sides of it's cage when they panic.  If nigerrimmum are defensive & confrontational, it would quite different that what I've experienced with my two species.  You've got me wanting a nigerrimmum now.


I keep the T´s i love, 100%, not anything else, would be a waste of my time. But nigerrimmum is a really nice T, but i have 3 grown females and they do not take prisoners, but if people are ready for them, they are a must in their collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

